# All Sports Protection



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey guys. Posting this here since this store isn't listed in the "bike shop" review section, and I know riders here buy lots of protective gear. I ordered a $179. lid from All Sports Protection back on 4/30, and so far they don't return calls/emails. Called CS a 2nd time after and they voice system said "mailbox is full and can't accept any messages at this time", so I can't find out why the order they charged me for 9 days ago hasn't shipped. Site won't allow me to cancel order, so I'm stuck. They don't even list a physical address on their site, perhaps so it's more difficult to file a complaint with the state AG office? Not sure what's going on, but at the very least they have some serious CS issues. Of the two comments on their FB page, one reflected similar issues to mine. Just a heads up.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

lifer said:


> Site won't allow me to cancel order, so I'm stuck. They don't even list a physical address on their site, perhaps so it's more difficult to file a complaint with the state AG office?


Contact credit card company or paypal and dispute. You'll auto win if they don't reply. Even if they do you're likely gonna win anyway, especially with paypal. :thumbsup:


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

I'll wait a few more days for something to happen. My 1st guess would be they're selling goods they don't have in stock.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (Aug 7, 2010)

holy cow. I ordered a pair of 5.10's from those clowns... a week after I ordered, they emailed telling me they were waiting for a restock and I'd get them in a week. A week later, still no shoes. I called and emailed and no luck. Finally I got a hold of CS and, big surprise, they no have shoes in stock. After a MONTH of waiting. I hope they honor my refund without me needing to escalate. Grade: F. I guess it's good for their cash flow to take money for items they don't have, but I'm not too stoked to give interest-free loans to outfits who don't represent their stock on their website.


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

Here's the email I just received:
"Peter,
We apologize for the delay in your order. We have a shipment of Trabec helmets that was delayed a week in getting to us. Those helmets should be here on Friday. Are you ok waiting for it to arrive?"
I canceled the order, now let's see if I get my money back w/o a hassle...


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

FYI... We are a LARGE POC dealer and have been in the same boat as your dealer. The helmets finally hit the country last week and my in-house girl told me my shipment of Trabecs and Trabec Races are shipping today. It's been a long wait on these!

I have several customers waiting for these as well. The difference is, I don't bill the customers until I receive them into inventory.


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

Thx for the heads up...


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

this is why I buy from xsportsprotective. best service ive ever experienced!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (Aug 7, 2010)

KillingtonVT said:


> ... The difference is, I don't bill the customers until I receive them into inventory.


Right. To me that's a BIG difference. And it seems as though you are professional enough to tell your (prospective) clients that you don't have them in stock.

Advertising something on a website that isn't labeled as "out of stock", then taking money for it, then making it difficult for the customer to get an update either via email or phone, then telling them it'll be one week which turns into four weeks, blah, blah. :nono: :madmax: :madman:


----------



## jefyeah (Jun 8, 2011)

I just received a package from All Sport Protection Today. I ordered a 661 mullet helmet. They sent me a POS helmet from a company called Demon Dirt instead. Came with stickers of pink dragons to apply to the shell and was a size too small. Obviously, I was fuming, with my old helmet smashed I seriously needed a new helmet and I lack the necessary self confidence to ride around with a kids helmet with pink dragons on it. So, I called up their customer service and their story was this: 661 Mullet was out of stock so they sent me the most similar helmet instead and were offering me a discount if I wanted it. I told the guy to send me a shipping label so that I could send his little sister's helmet back. These guys are idiots. I think they think their customer base consists of 10 year olds who don't know how to research products and make decisions on their own before they make a purchase. I am not normally a forum poster, I have ghosted MTBR for over 10 years. Dealing with this company has pissed me off enough too join MTBR and actually submit a review that might affect them financially. Do not ever deal with this company. If the above reviews are not enough for you, let mine sway your decision. Even if All Sport Protection is selling a product for say, $10 less than a company like Huck N' Roll or something it is not worth the savings. They do not know how to treat customers.


----------



## iloj (Oct 20, 2009)

I saw the posts here and was hesitant to buy from All Sports Protection. The first time I called their number, I just got voice mails. I called again later, told them the size and model 5.10's I wanted, they said they had them in stock. I placed the order on-line and they arrived, in perfect condition, just 2 days later. They had the best deal by a long shot, and I even got an extra 8% off with a discount code I found on-line. This was the first time I bought from them and I had a great experience at a price no one was even close to. I figured there wasn't much risk, since paying by cc gives some protection. If I'm ever hesitant about an on-line retailer I'm not familiar with, I usually do a little search on them, and call their 800 number to talk to them, see if what I want is in stock, etc.


----------



## trap121 (Mar 7, 2011)

I was dumb enough to place a order with these guys too. I placed and order two weeks ago and haven't heard anything except for the fact that they immediately took my money. I found the same number for customer service on a different biking website too. Of course when I call the number all I get is a voice mail, everytime. 

I just sent them a nasty email, I'll update if they respond. If they don't I'm calling my back an reporting this crap.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

i have ordered items from them that weren't in stock and they contacted me that day letting me know. They also went as far as offering me 3 other options of similar items that cost more without charging me extra. I would try their chat option, i have used it several times and to check stock on items before i buy.


----------



## trap121 (Mar 7, 2011)

I just got an email from them apologizing for the fact that nobody contacted me about the issue. They canceled my order ( as I requested ) and gave me a full refund. I probably won't order from them again but they did quickly straighten everything out once I emailed them.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Ordered a TLD / ShockDoctor armour shirt from them. Shipped to Canada.
Arrived in less than 10 days with no problems. This was about 2 weeks ago.

Talked to them online during the order and everything went smoothly.
Based upon my experience I would use them again, but after reading others, maybe I was the lucky exception?

michael


----------



## Hardcoreride41 (Jun 8, 2011)

After reading your review I wasn't sure about the site, but I took a chance because they had a really good selection and they shipped it next day. Work out great.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

i figured this place must be super cheap for people to risk this kind of treatment.

but i just checked out the site and they arent even good prices!! 

ive shopped at xsportprotection.com several times and they are cheaper, with great service. ive done returns, refunds, exchanges etc and CS is always lightning fast and friendly. usually cheapest on the web too with their coupons. not connected to them, just a happy customer


----------



## Hardcoreride41 (Jun 8, 2011)

Not sure how much to trust here. I ordered the most obscure Dainese ankle guard from allsportprotective.com and they shipped it the same day. 

Old evan here sounds like there are some connections to Xsportsprotection.com . I have heard posting like this is some kind of search engine trick to rank your site higher and push others down. just my opinion....


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

lulz...no connection, moron

he posted a positive review so old hardcore here sounds like THERE ARE SOME CONNECTIONS to allsports!!!1!!!1!

not sure why I bother, go ahead and pay more money so you can roll the dice if you will even get what you ordered at allsports


----------



## Hardcoreride41 (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice.. calling names and anonymity, the great new web frontier. Still, have found no one that carries more product and brands then all sport. Xsports was fine as well. I bought a protech knee pad set from them and it worked out great.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

I know the owners personally, and used to help out their in house brand. I'm surprised that there's problems. I'll go ahead and forward them this thread. The owners are really honest guys and i'm sure they will make things right.


----------



## XSportsProtective (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Guys - I just want to clarify something from a post above. All Sport Protection is in no way related to XSportsProtective. I know the names are close and can be confusing.

I started XSportsProtective in 2004. We have carried the Demon brand of protective gear for years. The owners of Demon decided to start up All Sport Protection to compete directly with my company. XSportsProtective is in no way related to either Demon or All Sport. So, any experience mtbr members have had should not be confused with the service experience we provide at XSportsProtective. I know many mtbr members have purchased from us and had a very good experience.

Thank you,


----------



## Gringostr (Feb 24, 2011)

All sports protection has been good for me...


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Placed an order with them , my delivery should be arriving on Monday the 14th. Ordering went smooth, got tracking number etc. Will update once package arrives .


----------



## Alana (Oct 17, 2007)

XSportsProtective said:


> Hi Guys - I just want to clarify something from a post above. All Sport Protection is in no way related to XSportsProtective. I know the names are close and can be confusing.
> 
> I started XSportsProtective in 2004. We have carried the Demon brand of protective gear for years. The owners of Demon decided to start up All Sport Protection to compete directly with my company. XSportsProtective is in no way related to either Demon or All Sport. So, any experience mtbr members have had should not be confused with the service experience we provide at XSportsProtective. I know many mtbr members have purchased from us and had a very good experience.
> 
> Thank you,


Wow that is kinda lame... you still carry Demon though so I guess no animosity? Do you know if Demon Snow : Snowboarding Protective Gear, skiing protective gear, mountain bike protective gear is the same company?

I just wanted to add my 2c.

I was going to order from Xsportsprotection as I had in the past and had a good experience with them. However this All Sport Protection showed a helmet in a colour I really wanted as in stock. This was over 3 weeks ago. So I placed an order but heard nothing for 4 days. Now this is getting me antsy as the stuff is for snowboarding and the hill is opening soon. So I contact them and they say the stuff will ship that day and I will soon get a tracking # (this is via online chat).

Next day, no ship... I wait 4 more days and contact again. That's when I notice the helmet in my basket has suddenly changed colour.
So again I contact the live chat and get mad and ask for a refund. They apologize and offer me 50% off the wrong colour helmet, and a price match on the wrist guards I order. Again they swear it will be shipped. Finally my gear is shipped on a Friday.

I wait another week and a half and now my package seems to be lost in the mail... it disappeared after the sorting warehouse in Los Angeles.. WTF? In all it's been a month and no gear. I can't blame them for USPS but I do think it is low that they STILL show that helmet in stock when it is backordered at the factory... on the page it shows "ships in 24 hours" ya right try a week if you complain!

I am happy they gave me discounts but this is ridiculous. I really just want my damn gear. The thing is the deals depending on what you are after are really good,like for the demon snow flex force pro jacket its 99 everywhere but at All Sport it is 64 plus you can add a discount coupon.... or maybe they are selling last years model sneakily?


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

I have an order pending with them. One of the items were out of stock, but they contacted me and answered my call when I called back. It came in when they said and is apparently on the way. Guess we'll see, but so far I have been satisfied.


----------



## Alana (Oct 17, 2007)

DWDW said:


> I have an order pending with them. One of the items were out of stock, but they contacted me and answered my call when I called back. It came in when they said and is apparently on the way. Guess we'll see, but so far I have been satisfied.


Why do they have the item listed if it is out of stock? The whole operation comes off as a bit scammy.

They seem to have 2 websites (sites all have same phone number).

Extreme Sports Equipment and Accessories | AllSportProtection.com

Extreme Sport Equipment | ShockGarden.com

I am just really pissed off right now that gear I really needed has fallen off the face of the planet.


----------



## ifouiripilay (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh hell! I couldn't find info on this shop until now... Hopefully my order comes in.


----------



## Alana (Oct 17, 2007)

ifouiripilay said:


> Oh hell! I couldn't find info on this shop until now... Hopefully my order comes in.


DId it already ship? I wouldn't be too concerned then. If it has not shipped contact them on live chat and make sure the stuff is in stock.

I just hope this is a USPS/Canada post issue and not a scam that my items got recalled or something. This is the first time ever that I have seen something like this, where my items shipped Priority just disappear. :madman:


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

Alana said:


> Wow that is kinda lame... you still carry Demon though so I guess no animosity? Do you know if Demon Snow : Snowboarding Protective Gear, skiing protective gear, mountain bike protective gear is the same company?
> 
> I just wanted to add my 2c.
> 
> ...


I think I am in the same boat as you now. My tracking info has me lost in a Los Angeles sorting facility. Mine shipped December 2, so not as long as you, but still seems weird as it went in the wrong direction to get to me and seems to be stuck there.

I wouldn't reccommend them if you have any timeline at all.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I dunno what's going on with you guys but my order came with no issues at all . Tracking was in point , everything came in as ordered . Even customer service was good and on the phone . They just need to tell people they are giving them demon products rather then what's advertised on the website sometimes , but other then that I had no issues.


----------



## ifouiripilay (Nov 11, 2005)

Alana said:


> DId it already ship? I wouldn't be too concerned then. If it has not shipped contact them on live chat and make sure the stuff is in stock.
> 
> I just hope this is a USPS/Canada post issue and not a scam that my items got recalled or something. This is the first time ever that I have seen something like this, where my items shipped Priority just disappear. :madman:


So the product shipped a wk later and I got it.
It was paid for on the 11/29. Then got a tracking # next day and a eta. I thought sweet. Eta day came and there was a no show. Tracking never updated. I live chatted to get a minor run around and was told" we were off a little on the inventory and the item sold out that same day you ordered. We're shipping today." Didn't even bother to update me. I eventually got the helmet- poc. It was poorly packaged... Not even packaged. Just the oem helmet Box wrapped with butcher paper. Not professional at all. Luckily the helmet was not damaged but the box wasn't in the best of shape either.
I won't be a return customer....
I'm on my iPhone so be easy grammer police


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

OK, I got my order, but something is weird. I ordered 3 helmets for my kids, one medium and 2 x-smalls. I was checking the sizes and the 2 little ones had the stickers inside removed. They didn't just fall out either, as there was leftover sticky stuff. I'm not sure why they would be removed unless there was something to hide. I have emailed them to inquire. I'll wait to see what they have to say, but return business is looking doubtful. 

Mine also came loose, which didn't bother me, but it makes me wonder where they get these from? Any ideas? It seems like they may be factory seconds or something.


----------



## GlobeHeroCommerce (Dec 21, 2011)

Guys- My Name is Keith and I am the owner of GlobeHero commerce which owns AllSportProtection.com. I wanted to make you aware of who I am and make it available to personally contact me. You can reach me direct at KeithatGlobehero.com or call our customer service line and ask for me personally 800-766-7269.

We began All Sport Protection 2 years ago, for no other reason than there is no place that carries every major protection brand for extreme sports. We pride ourselves on stocking more protective gear than anyone else and always having a customer service agent able to help with any questions or concerns. The Team we have assembled here has been in the action sports industry for more than 12 years and we actually know about these product and use them personally.
A few people have mention shipping delays to Canada. I wish we had a better solution to shipping direct to Canada. Unlike anyone of our competitors we offer subsidize shipping to Canada. We usually pay upwards of $15.00 additional dollars to ship packages to Canada. We use the United States Postal Service. Their quoted ship time is 5-7 days. This usually happens. Occasionally we do have a delayed shipment in customs or it can get lost. USPS does not have a great tracking system. It usually only scans once or twice and then suddenly delivered. It is not really accurate and up-to-date. There is not much we can do about this, but we are always happy to call on your behalf to find out as much info as possible on a package. 
And for those that need it sooner than that at a guaranteed time you can always use our FedEx option.
We have serviced over 50,000 customers in our first 2 years in business and have a better than 99% positive approval rate. If anyone has a negative or even questionable experience please contact me direct.


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

Bump for being stand-up and addressing some of the concerns. 

I like the looks of some of those DemonDirt and like being able to trust the retailer.

Thanx

P.S. As for out of stock items being listed as in stock, I've seen other e retailers have the same issues (backcountry.com/ DOG's especially).


----------



## rborelli (Aug 25, 2010)

XSportsProtective said:


> Hi Guys - I just want to clarify something from a post above. All Sport Protection is in no way related to XSportsProtective. I know the names are close and can be confusing.
> 
> I started XSportsProtective in 2004. We have carried the Demon brand of protective gear for years. The owners of Demon decided to start up All Sport Protection to compete directly with my company. XSportsProtective is in no way related to either Demon or All Sport. So, any experience mtbr members have had should not be confused with the service experience we provide at XSportsProtective. I know many mtbr members have purchased from us and had a very good experience.
> 
> Thank you,


I just want to give an A+ to Jim at XSportsProtective!! I sent an email inquiring about some equipment and Jim B. himself answered me within about an hour. We went back and forth through email for about a week with Jim answering my questions and giving advice without knowing if I would even purchase from them. I placed an order last Thursday and it shipped that day. I got my order today (Monday). Great experience for me.

Bob


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

wow


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

that


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

really


----------



## Urbantrials (Apr 14, 2012)

sucks


----------



## bpyewacket (Jul 7, 2011)

*Good personal service*

Hi All,

I used Allsport for the first time this month -- a friend had recently ordered from them without issue so I gave them a shot. I ended up having a few minor troubles with my order but Keith personally stepped in and sorted it out for me (I emailed him and he responded within a couple of hours, and then called me the next day). The response and resolution was more than adequate.

For those concerned about shipping to Canada, the trade-off with shipping is that USPS is cheap and you may escape duty & taxes (it's a bit random) but it's slow and not always traceable. If you use FedEx airservices (Express, Priority) the brokerage fees are included in the shipping rate, but you will definitely be charged Canadian sales taxes and any applicable duty. I used the FedEx express and my order was delivered overnight. I paid taxes, but I would have paid those anyway), and there was a minor duty fee. Just don't use UPS -- they're the worst for cross-border shipping.


----------



## TWilliams42 (Mar 22, 2005)

Here's my recent exberience. I just ordered some G-Form knee pads from Allsport at the end of March-first time I used them. I added on a GoPro mount to hit the $ amount for free shipping. Got an email from them a few minutes after I placed the order stating that the GoPro mount was out of stock and they would still ship out the pads with free shipping. Got the email with the tracking info the next day and received them on time and all was good. Had a great first experience with them and would order from them again, for sure.


----------



## YM4 (May 27, 2012)

I've been buying from All Sports and X Sports for a few a while and never had any problems, I buy more form All Sports just cause im used to.
For last years season I got a new helmet that was to big for me and the guy recommended another brand that ran a bit smaller in the same size, I just pot that one on the box and ship back and immediately I got my other helmet wich fit perfect. I just think it sometimes gets out hand with all the people that order from this places. It does sucks when it happens.


----------

